# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Presentación

## Urimagick

Hola mi nombre es Uriel soy de Argentina , tengo 43 años . Les cuento rápido hace 15 años se me despertó el interés por este apasionado arte y tuve la posibilidad de estudiar con quién hoy es un mago de reconocimiento internacional y se llama Hernán maccagno. Siempre me gustó cómo hobbie para hacer entre amigos y familia .. por esas cosas que nunca voy a entender me fui alejando y de la magia y desde hace dos años ya en otro momento de la vida resurgió el amor .. dicen que aunque dejes a la magia la magia no te deja nunca .. y es verdad .. así que acá estoy con ganas de seguir aprendiendo y compartir .. gracias por recibirme

----------


## Cryprola

La magia es algo que nunca te abandona y que siempre tiene un hueco guardado en tu corazón. Bien es cierto que existen momentos en los que no sientes lo mismo, te alejas e incluso llegas a rechazarla porque ves que todo no es tan idílico como lo suelen pintar, pero si eres de los que adora aprender y que tiene el corazón de un niño pequeño, al final consigues avanzar frente a todo pronóstico. Yo llevo desde hace un par de años metido en mis propios números, mejorando, aprendiendo de grandes maestros tanto de las cartas como de otras técnicas y te puedo decir que por mucho que pase, siempre aprenderás algo nuevo.

----------


## Urimagick

Excelente comentario maestro .. muchas gracias .. hoy estoy nuevamente atrapado por la magia ... Un abrazo

----------

